# Unfettered Mind.



## bydand (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody ever read the book, "The Unfettered Mind."  I had brushed through it a few... OK many years back, but just sat down last night and really started to read it.  It is quite good.  Just like any translation there is a whole section at the beginning of who and why did this translation, but this time it was actually interesting.  The intro gave the history of the original writer and a brief overview of what was going on historically at that time period.  Best intro to a translation I have ever read.  

The meat of the book is amazing in the depth of thought it can stir.  A quick peruse through it and it would be an OK book.  A slower, contemplative read of the book is quite a journey actually.  I look forward to finishing it tonight sometime.  It is a short book, but worthy of a spot in the MA section of your personal library.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes! I've read it and I HIGHLY recomend it!!! It's a very good work that has had a profound effect on the Bujutsu/Budo of Japan.....and then some!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 27, 2007)

Iv'e read it.  Its a decent enough book.  I don't agree with all the philosophy in it, but I do reccomend it.

I had asked a question about what one of our previous Grandmasters had meant by "Seek the immovable Heart" and that book was reccomended to me as a way to find the answer... and I think it did give me insight.


----------

